# Conceptos Amplificadores "Comunes", Hi Fi, Hi End



## juanma (Jun 18, 2008)

Leyendo me surgio la siguiente duda:

Que parámetros diferencian a un amplificador "comun" (TDA, LM, STK, BJT, MOSFET, etc) de uno HiFi / Hi End? Es decir, a partir de que punto podemos decir "tengo un amplificador HIFI"?
Esto es especficamente sobre el amplificador, no sobre un sistema de sonido Hi End (parlantes, etc)

Estoy buscando una respuesta mas bien tecnica. Cualquier otra tambien es bienvenida.

Otra cosa, *TODOS* los amplificador siempre mencionan como característica el THD+N o THD, pero que hay del SLEW RATE? de eso ni se menciona y me parece importante.

Vi amplificadores con SlewRate de 300V/us y otros de 27V/us y por lo que creo, eso marca un gran diferencia en la definicion de agudos.

En resumen, estoy equivocado diciendo que el SlewRate es un parametro fundamental en cualquier amplificador? Junto con el THD.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2008)

Esta es la norma actual para la medición de amplificador y preamplificador (Que ya tiene algunos años).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/

De acuerdo a los resultados de las mediciónes sera la calidad del equipo.

Respecto a las calificaciónes: HiFi, Hi End, Etc esto es un tema mas comercial que otra cosa. No hay una norma al respecto.

Un buen equipo (Realmente bueno) presenta sus prestaciones, no dice si es Hi esto o Hi lo otro, simplemente enumera resultados.


----------



## juanma (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh ese post, creo haberlo visto.

Sobre el tema del slewrate que opinas Fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2008)

*Todo* influye en la calidad.
Pero estamos ablando de microsegundos, ni el parlante, ni el aire que transmite el sonido ni los oídos saben que es eso (Los microsegundos).

Además el slewrate es una forma de distorsión por retardo en el tiempo de crecimiento en una señal de frente "abrupto" no necesariamente interfiere en la calidad de los agudos.

Si fuera tan importante se emplearían IC´S operacionales de alta frecuencia y no se hace.

Aplicando un poco los valores que pusiste 2 amplificador, uno con slewrate de 300v/uS y otro de 30 V/uS trabajando con una señal de 30 V (Para simplificar cuentas).
Un amplificador (El mas "Lento") tarda 1uS en llegar a los 30V, y el otro 0,1uS.
Un período de 1uS corresponde a 1Mhz y 0,1 uS a 10MHz
Para detectar esta diferencia (slewrate) NO sirve el oído, es necesario instrumental y no del "Económico". 

A veces con la excusa del “purismo” se llega a ridiculeces en algún momento se hablo de cables para audio, en un trayecto de 2 m Amplificador-Parlante (4m en total 2 Ida y 2 vuelta) no existe diferencia apreciable en emplear un cable de cobre de gran sección, un cable de muchos dólares para audio o un pedazo de alambre de acero (Mal conductor).
Espero que este comentario no provoque mi linchamiento y posterior incineración en medio de la plaza del pueblo.
Si este comentario no logra que me linchen en una próxima oportunidad are otro que seguramente SI lo logrará, (Aquí insertar música de suspenso).
No lo hago porque todavía no termine el testamento.

Existen variables mucho más significativas en la calidad de un amplificador, particularmente una que nadie o casi nadie le presta atención y son los capacitores de paso (Los que quedan en serie con la señal), de que sirve tener un tiempo de crecimiento alto si el capacitor de paso lo distorsiona.
Otra los potenciómetros
Otro el diseño de la PCB y la disposición de componentes en ella.
Otra las resistencias, (estas son sujetos muy despreciables si los hay) provocan ruidos y pequeñas diferencias de valores provocan grandes diferencias de ganancia o linealidad.
Ni que hablar de los capacitores electroíticos
Ni comentar las diferencias de valores entre mismos capacitores de bajo valor, ceramicos poliester, mica-plata, los que mas "Safan" son los styroflex 
Todas estas variables NO son audibles, se analizan con instrumental.
Salvo que la sumatoria de ellas de cómo resultado un “Desastre”


Para que tengas una idea las últimas generaciones de amplificador (Digamos Hi End) o no tienen esos capacitores o tienen en todo el recorrido de la señal 1 solo (Y de unos 20U$), están acoplados en su totalidad en CC.
Te imaginaras que lograr “TODO” un amplificador totalmente acoplado en CC puede llegar a generar un importante dolor en las partes más sensibles y no justamente la cabeza.

Como diría algún "Purista" si algo se puede hacer para que suene mejor, hagámoslo.
Pero depende de las exigencias y la relación co$to-beneficio.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

apoyo la mocion de fogonazo en cuanto a los amplificadores, otra cosa que añado, en cuanto especificaciones, se habla mucho de las tasas de distorsion, y de ruido, nadie habla de cuanta realimentacion usan para bajar dichas tasas, un amplificador de alta calidad, debe tener bajas tasas de distorsion y ruido a lazo abierto, y no a base de compensaciones, las compensaciones deben ser minimas, inclusive en amplificadores valvulares es mas satisfactorio oir amplificadores clase A a lazo abierto.....(siempre y cuando este bien diseñado) otra cosa mas, es mas importante la tasa de distorsion o que tipo de distorsion produce?(de armonicos pares, de impares, sticking...) y de como responde ante sobre carga?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 19, 2008)

Pues si fogonazo, no provocas linchamiento. Los que conocemos un poco el mundillo electrónico, sabemos que hay muchas sandeces y sinsentidos en los componentes de audio.

Practicamente ningún oido humano es capaz de distinguir ciertos parámetros, y esto incluye a los puretas audiofilos, que muchas veces son gente un tanto extravagante, que habla de oidas, creandose un prestigio a base de detalles que cualquier electrónico ni entiende, porque no es entendible, pero les queda bien y eso aumenta su ego.

Quien puede entender una pérdida audible en un cable de 2 mts? e incluso siendo de la misma seccion?

Fogonazo, estoy contigo, si nos linchan, que nos linchen a los dos.

saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2008)

Bueno... No me vayan a dejar por fuera, que me anoto de tercero en esa lista.

Salud Fogonazo, tencnicdeso, hazard, etc.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

ojo, en cuanto a los cables, hay cosas que comparto y cosas que no, por ej, para el cableado de cajas de rango completo con unidades motrices de alta frecuencia con cono de seda es mejor tener cables que sean multifilamento (minimiza el efecto pelicular) ahora, que los cables de parlante sean OFC (libres de oxigeno) me parece una ganzada, que alguien me explique objetivamente (y no subjetivamente) que sentido tiene. hay mas, otro tema es la distorsion por intermodulacion tanto en amplificadores como en cajas de rango completo, donde la thd es de 0.000001% pero cuando tienen que reproducir una imagen sonora compleja hacen cualquier banana, y por ultimo en este post, cuanto de cierto hay en que el amplificador tenga un factor de amortiguamiento altissssimo (>200). que pros y que contras trae que el parlante trackee exactamente al amplificador, esta bien que si la impedancia de salida del amplificador es muy alta el parlante introduce muchisima distorsion, ahora, con una impedancia extremadamente baja de salida, que pasa con el cono del parlante cuando tiene que reproducir un transitorio con un frente escalon muy abrupto? por que los amplificadores valvulares siguen tan vigentes y hasta superan a los mejores amplificadores de estado solido ? siendo que en un amplificador valvular la impedancia de salida depende de la resistencia de placa, que por lo general es alta, e inclusive, en una etapa de salida con triodos o con pentodos en conexión triodo la resistencia de placa es mas alta todavia... inclusive el factor de amortiguamiento de un amplificador valvular acoplado a transformador puede ser del orden de 1 a 10....


----------



## juanma (Jun 19, 2008)

Esto no es una caceria de brujas, asi que opinen tranquilos!
No me habia puesto a pensar en la frecuencia implicada en un slew rate de 300V/uS. Ahora que lo comentas, totalmente de acuerdo.

Hay mucho "esoterismo" en todo esto siempre, y hay gente que lo paga, como en amplificador que mostre de 496.000euros, cobre libre de oxigeno, oro, etc... lo mismo los cables, pero para no hacer muy grande esto pregunte sobre los amplificador.

Tambien creo que un solo parámetro como el THD no puede caracterizar a un amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## xtek (Jul 4, 2008)

Mi opinión con respecto al famoso Slew rate de un amplificador.
Slew rate, es el termino para describir la rapidez de respuesta de un amplificador frente a una señal, suele medirse en V/useg. Cuando más alto es este valor, mejor es su rango dinámico, y mas realista su reproducción del sonido.

Saludos..


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 30, 2010)

> Mi opinión con respecto al famoso Slew rate de un amplificador.
> Slew rate, es el termino para describir la rapidez de respuesta de un  amplificador frente a una señal, suele medirse en V/useg. Cuando más  alto es este valor, mejor es su rango dinámico, y mas realista su  reproducción del sonido.
> 
> Saludos..


La explicación ya la dio Fogonazo de forma empírica. Me gustaría saber que consideras vos como "realidad en la reproducción de sonido"??? suena un poco como una charla de magia lo tuyo.


----------



## ehbressan (May 28, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Leyendo me surgio la siguiente duda:
> 
> Que parámetros diferencian a un amplificador "comun" (TDA, LM, STK, BJT, MOSFET, etc) de uno HiFi / Hi End? Es decir, a partir de que punto podemos decir "tengo un amplificador HIFI"?
> Esto es especficamente sobre el amplificador, no sobre un sistema de sonido Hi End (parlantes, etc)
> ...



Mi opinion es que los que mencionas mas arriba son tipos de semiconductores. Nombrastes algunos Circuitos Integrados (generalmente amplificadores de Audio: TDA, LM, STK) y algunos tipos de Transistores: (BJT=Bipolar Junction Transistor y MOSFET=Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Efect Transistor) y preguntas si estos  tienen diferencia con un hi fi o hi end y eso no es correcto. Hi Fi se define como Alta Fidelidad "reproducir la informacion musical lo mas parecido al original" y podes tener un TDA que pueda "medir" como hi fi y otro que no, depende, asi como podes tambien construir o comprar un almplificador basado en BJT (transistores bipolares) y ser uno bueno y el otro no. Todo depende de las mediciones o los resultados de ellas, como explica Fogonazo, y van a ser el resultado de un buen diseño, una buena construccion, conocimientos y buenos componentes. El termino Hi End es una creacion comercial para crear un nicho que sea "mas mejor" que el Hi Fi y esta orientado a gente que tiene mucho dinero, muchas ganas de poder decir "mira lo que tengo" o "mira lo que me compre" y no se si tanto en escuchar música  o si escucharla bien. Hay muchos equipos Hi End que no calificarian si se miden contra una norma (por ejemplo, muchos valvulares, y cuando digo muchos, digo quizas el 99%), y tambien mucha mentira, por ejemplo la de los cables caros, misticos y magicos. Un dato que es objetivo, (creo que lo nombre en otro post), un ampli tiene que poder entregar, por lo menos, alrededor de 60 watts de pot.continua para poder reproducir el rango dinamico que posee, en promedio 12 o 15 dB, el promedio de los programas musicales, sin recortar. Luego, un amplificador valvular de menos de 60 watts, por mas bueno o Hi End que sea, no es deseable. Va a recortar, mejor o peor que un transistorizado, pero va a recortar y eso es distorsion, no alta fidelidad.Y poseer un amplificador valvular de mas de 60 watts, de muy buena calidad para ser hi fi, es, no solo peligroso (en la gran mayoria de diseños esteticos), si no tambien, carisimo de construir/comprar y carisimo de mantener (estos bichos, old fashioned, llevan mucho mantenimiento, casi imposible de realizarlo en forma correcta), sabes como regular el bias a medida que se agotan las valvulas ? tenes plata para el tecnico ? sabes cuanto salen las valvulas de repuesto sin machear ? y las macheadas ? sabes si las macheadas estan realmente macheadas ? como haces para comprobarlas ? sabes cuanto sale el instrumental para poder hacerlo ? sabes la cantidad enorme de plata que tenes que tener para comprar un cantidad enorme de valvulas para poder sacar solo algunas macheadas ?
Lei los otros dias un post de creo tambien Fogonazo sobre que parametros y como deberian medirse, esta muy bueno. Tambien esta la norma (la vieja DIN, muy permisiva para estos tiempos, pero quiza bastante correcta para su epoca y la nueva IHF, no me equivoque, no?) Tambien la AES tiene su norma. En la pagina de RANE (audio pro americano) habia un buen paper sobre que y como medir.
El slew rate indica con que velocidad un circuito puede amplificar un transitorio o pico en una señal, seria como que capacidad de reproducir (velocidad) tiene ante el ataque de una nota (curva desde que comienza la misma hasta su maxima amplitud), simplificado con una nota para el ejemplo, imaginate un programa musical !!!!
En realidad, todos los parametros son importantes, algunos mas que otros, algunos indistinguibles dentro de ciertos valores, para nuestros oidos/cerebro, otros que influyen depende de lo que le pongas a la salida.
Bueno, como comence, es solo mi opinion.
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 29, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> un ampli tiene que poder entregar, por lo menos, alrededor de 60 watts de pot.continua para poder reproducir el rango dinamico que posee, en promedio 12 o 15 dB, el promedio de los programas musicales, sin recortar.


Estoy de acuerdo. Pero, de igual manera puedo tener un amplificador de 20W y reproducir un margen dinámico de 15dB:

  20W - 0dB; 10W - 3dB;        5W - 6dB;   2,5W - 9dB;     1,25W - 12dB; 0,625W - 15dB


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero, de igual manera puedo tener un amplificador de 20W y reproducir un margen dinámico de 15dB:
> 
> 20W - 0dB; 10W - 3dB;        5W - 6dB;   2,5W - 9dB;     1,25W - 12dB; 0,625W - 15dB



Sep, tal cual.
El problema no es el rango dinámico en sí, sino la cantidad de potencia útil para lograrlo y aprovecharlo sin recorte.
Con un ampli de 20W, "solo tenés" 625mW disponibles "a pleno volumen". Con 60W tenés casi 2W disponibles.

....ya veo que vamos a caer de nuevo en el tema de la *sensibilidad *de los parlantes .


----------



## ehbressan (May 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Sep, tal cual.
> El problema no es el rango dinámico en sí, sino la cantidad de potencia útil para lograrlo y aprovecharlo sin recorte.
> Con un ampli de 20W, "solo tenés" 625mW disponibles "a pleno volumen". Con 60W tenés casi 2W disponibles.
> 
> ....ya veo que vamos a caer de nuevo en el tema de la *sensibilidad *de los parlantes .



Yoangel y ezavalla, recien termine de escribir sobre esto en "cuanta potencia es suficiente" y ahora estoy viendo esto, asi que hagan de cuenta que lo respondi por alla.
Sds.


----------



## juante (Sep 22, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en esto.
en conclusion estas diciendo que tener un amplificador de 20 W no es recomendable?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

juante dijo:


> en conclusion estas diciendo *que tener un amplificador de 20 W no es recomendable?*


No estoy diciendo eso 
Lo que digo es que con la evaluación de la potencia eléctrica disponible en el amplificador no vas a ninguna parte, por que el que "suena" no es el amplificador: el que "suena" es el PARLANTE.


----------



## Robo (Sep 22, 2010)

me quede algo pensativo con lo de 625mw disponibles, no lo entiendo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> me quede algo pensativo con lo de 625mw disponibles, no lo entiendo


Buscá por ahí un tema que trata sobre el "rango dinámico" de la música y vas a entender de que se trata.

PD: En realidad podés usar más potencia de los 625mW, pero no hay garantía de que el ampli no distorsione...


----------



## juante (Sep 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No estoy diciendo eso
> Lo que digo es que con la evaluación de la potencia eléctrica disponible en el amplificador no vas a ninguna parte, por que el que "suena" no es el amplificador: el que "suena" es el PARLANTE.



si... y? obviamente que el ampli depende del parlante y el parlante del ampli, a donde queres llegar?
si tenes un ampli de 180 W por canal vas a precisar parlantes que se lo banquen, eso es obvio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

juante dijo:


> si... y? _obviamente que el ampli depende del parlante y el parlante del ampli_, *a donde queres llegar*?


  
Con el razonamiento que acabás de hacer...a ninguna parte. No hay cosas _*tan obvias*_ en esto...no a menos que sepas de que estás hablando.



juante dijo:


> *si tenes un ampli de 180 W por canal vas a precisar parlantes que se lo banquen, eso es obvio*


Si aguantarse los 180W fuera el problema, sería muy fácil resolverlo. Lo que vos no ves o no sabés es que hay un parámetro de los parlantes que se llama sensibilidad (que es parecido al rendimiento), que se mide en dB/W/m, al que nadie le da bola y que te indica "que tan fuerte" suena un parlante por cada watt de potencia eléctrica aplicada.
Deberías usar el buscador, pero acá te paso algo para que vayas viendo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencia-amplificador-vs-sensibilidad-altavoz-14871/_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/182076/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/299478/


----------



## juante (Sep 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Con el razonamiento que acabás de hacer...a ninguna parte. No hay cosas _*tan obvias*_ en esto...no a menos que sepas de que estás hablando.
> 
> 
> Si aguantarse los 180W fuera el problema, sería muy fácil resolverlo. Lo que vos no ves o no sabés es que hay un parámetro de los parlantes que se llama sensibilidad (que es parecido al rendimiento), que se mide en dB/W/m, al que nadie le da bola y que te indica "que tan fuerte" suena un parlante por cada watt de potencia eléctrica aplicada.
> ...



gracias, ahi me fijo, pero a lo que yo voy es que pasaste de un tema a otro.
eso es lo que vos no te diste cuenta.

estabamos hablando de amplificadores y pasaste a la sensibilidad de un parlante. t*A*mb*IEN* podrias fijarte la corriente que consume el ampli, no? ya que estamos, si me hablas que tenes que ver la sensibilidad de los parlantes, hablemos de todo; consumo, costo, espacio de la sala, si la sala es adecuada a la potencia que tiene el ampli, acustica de la misma, etc..  
y hay cosas obvias y mas en este tema.. cosas basicas por asi decirlo, a menos que no sepas de lo que estes hablando.

te agradezco los links.
ahi le pego un vistazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2010)

juante dijo:


> gracias, ahi me fijo, pero a lo que yo voy es que pasaste de un tema a otro.
> eso es lo que vos no te diste cuenta.
> 
> estabamos hablando de amplificadores y pasaste a la sensibilidad de un parlante. t*A*mb*IEN* ...


El que me parece que no entiende sos vos.
Si partimos de un nivel de presión sonora "Deseable", calculas, en base al rendimiento del parlante (Sensibilidad), la potencia necesaria del amplificador.
Esa potencia debe ser tal que permita entregar un rango dinámico de unos 40db mínimo (80db ideales) sin distorsión ni recorte y por supuesto el parlante debe ser capas de manejar esa potencia.



> ....podrias fijarte la corriente que consume el ampli, no?


¿ Para que ?, si tenes una Ferrari no te fijas en el precio del combustible.


> ...ya que estamos, si me hablas que tenes que ver la sensibilidad de los parlantes, hablemos de todo; consumo, costo, espacio de la sala, si la sala es adecuada a la potencia que tiene el ampli, acustica de la misma, etc..
> y hay cosas obvias y mas en este tema.. cosas basicas por asi decirlo, *a menos que no sepas de lo que estes hablando*......


Yo creo que @ezavalla sabe muy bien de que habla, el que no intentó entender fuiste vos, y en este Foro no nos tratamos así.


----------

